# Tips on removing Chosera stone from factory base?



## Carey59 (Jun 4, 2018)

Any ideas on getting my 3k off of the factory base without damaging the stone? The stone sits in a shallow recess on the base, so it's
not quite as straighfortward as simply, slowly prying it off... or should I forget the idea? TIA.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 5, 2018)

Maybe just sell it and buy a naniwa-pro? ... IIRC there is no _<non-destructive>_ way to do what you are asking in the OP


----------



## Marek07 (Jun 5, 2018)

I have the 400, 1k & 3K Chosera and happily use them on their bases. It's been discussed here before but I can't find the thread. From memory, apart from the danger of cracking the stone, there is no advantage to removing the Chosera from its base. They're S&Gs that dry easily after use. If anyone has contrary advice, please correct me.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 5, 2018)

Carey59 said:


> Any ideas on getting my 3k off of the factory base without damaging the stone? The stone sits in a shallow recess on the base, so it's
> not quite as straighfortward as simply, slowly prying it off... or should I forget the idea? TIA.



Why would you? 
Opinions diverge about the cracking question. If the stone cracks, the base holds it together. But the base hinders even drying. So, never, ever soak it. Only apply very little water. And let it dry slowly, packed in paper or a towel. 
With the new Naniwa Pro who are thinner and have no base, it's slightly less critical.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jun 5, 2018)

Benuser said:


> Why would you?
> Opinions diverge about the cracking question. If the stone cracks, the base holds it together. But the base hinders even drying. So, never, ever soak it. Only apply very little water. And let it dry slowly, packed in paper or a towel.
> With the new Naniwa Pro who are thinner and have no base, it's slightly less critical.



I often thought about the difference between the Choseras with the base and the Naniwa Pros and wondered if the base would help with the cracking issue that some,like me, are having with my Naniwa Pros cracking even after careful drying with a damp towel around them.I'm thinking the Chosera with a base might be a good thing.I'd leave it on too.


----------



## Ivang (Jun 5, 2018)

My 3k separated from it's base and I epoxied it back on it because of the cracking possibility.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 5, 2018)

I mean if it's just epoxy holding it on you might be able to try a heat gun on the underside to soften it up. Though I've never seen the underside so I don't know if the base is hollow or how close to the epoxy you could shoot the heat. You might be able to slice it off clean with a band saw as well. 
However I am not responsible for anything you choose to do. 

Why do you want to do this anyway?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 5, 2018)

I'd seriously reconsider removing a Chosera from it's base. I can't recall a 3k snapping but the 5k (especially this) & 10k will snap. 

Personally I prefer based stones because I get to use the full stone down to the nub and never have to worry about breakage even though it can still happen but it's much less of a problem when mounted.


----------



## panda (Jun 5, 2018)

don't do it!! what the hell gave you this idea (poor one) in first place??


----------



## Kingkor (Jun 6, 2018)

If you really want to go that way you can saw of the "legs\base" and keep the bottom part holding the stone for stability, I also wanted to do it but it's just too much hassle for no real advantage.


----------



## Carey59 (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies. The plan is to mount the stone on a wooden base that I like better than the plastic one,
on which the stone was poorly originally mounted.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 6, 2018)

That sucks if your stone was messed up from the factory,
but I would seriously think twice about this.


----------



## bennyprofane (Jun 6, 2018)

I read in another thread that putting them in boiling water and then separating them with some spatula works.


----------



## Benuser (Jun 6, 2018)

bennyprofane said:


> I read in another thread that putting them in boiling water and then separating them with some spatula works.



Take care with that kind of jokes!!


----------



## panda (Jun 6, 2018)

Blow torch melt the plastic off. I mean plastic, really?? So cheap!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 6, 2018)

Carey59 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The plan is to mount the stone on a wooden base that I like better than the plastic one,
> on which the stone was poorly originally mounted.




Now that I can get behind, I hate those plastic bases. Make sure to use a wood that won't warp easily.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 6, 2018)

Carey59 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The plan is to mount the stone on a wooden base that I like better than the plastic one,
> on which the stone was poorly originally mounted.


Hey can you some pictures of the stone including the underside so I can get a look at it?


----------

